# Welches Linux für Musik-PC



## hihacker (1. April 2009)

Hy

ich habe einen alten PC ohne Betriebssystem. Diesen würde ich gerne auf Partys zur Musikwiedergabe verwenden und wollte wissen ob es ein kostenloses Linux oder anderes BS gibt das auf Musikwiedergabe spezialisiert ist. 

Der PC:
Intel Pentium 3 @ 1Ghz
640 MB SDRAM


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. April 2009)

Auf der alten Kiste sollte Xubuntu ganz anstaendig laufen. Damit solltest Du dann auch Musik abspielen koennen.


----------



## Enumerator (1. April 2009)

Abend!

Also von einem auf Musik spezialisierten Linux weiß Ich nichts, aber eigentlich kannst Du so ziemlich jedes Linux nehmen. Ich geh' mal davon aus, dass Du eine grafische Oberfläche benutzen möchtest? Dann ist aufgrund der Merkmale des PCs wohl eher zu einem Ressourcen-schonenden System zu raten - z.B. ein Debian mit Grundsystem + Xfce: sehr leichte Installation, leichte Bedienung, gute Performance.
Wenn's nicht unbedingt ein Linux sein muss, würde ich eher zu NetBSD tendieren - ebenfalls in Kombination mit Xfce: leichte Installation, gute Bedienung, bessere Performance. 
Im Endeffekt: Das OS ist ziemlich egal, die grafische Oberfläche bzw. der Window-Manager sind ausschlaggebend. Ausserdem solltest Du in der Lage sein, alle nicht benötigten Daemons zu deaktivieren: nahezu jedes gängige UNIX-like System kommt sebst in der Grundinstallation mit zu viel Overhead daher - an dieser Stelle sei mal (wieder) OpenBSD lobend erwähnt...

Gruß
Enum


----------



## hihacker (1. April 2009)

Erstmal danke für eure schnellen Antworten. 

@ Enumerator: Du hast da ja einiges geschrieben aber mit Software kenn ich mich nicht so wirklich aus könntest du mir jetzt bitte nochmal einen exakten Tipp geben, was von den ganzen von dir genannnten Programmen wäre jetzt was für mich ?

Müsste ich auf den Betriebssystemen dann noch einen Media-Player installieren, wenn ja welchen (läuft da auch z.B. Winamp) oder ist schon ein guter Player beim OS dabei


----------



## Enumerator (1. April 2009)

Hi!

Ok, da Du Dich mit UNIXoiden Betriebssystemen offensichtlich noch nicht oft beschäftigt hast... vergiß den Musik-PC, hol' Dir ein Image von OpenBSD oder OpenSolaris, brenn es und nutz' den Rechner um etwas Sinnvolles zu lernen.
Oder, wenn Du auf dem Musik-PC bestehst:
Geh' auf http://www.debian.org, lade Dir ein aktuelles Image, brenn es und wähle nach dem Booten der CD - vor der Installation - unter "Erweiterte Einstellungen" -> "Alternative Desktopumgebung" Xfce aus. Den Rest bekommst Du bei der Installation erklärt, Unklarheiten beseitigt Tante Google.
Der Player wird eigentlich mitgeliefert, ansonsten - oder einfach weil's kaum etwas besseres gibt - kannst Du den VLC-player installieren indem Du entweder die Software-Verwaltung aufrufst (keine ahnung wie, benutze ich nicht) oder auf der Kommandozeile folgendes eingibst:
	
	
	



```
apt-get -y install vlc
```

Aber: Verlass' Dich nicht auf deine Musiksammlung auf dem Rechner, mach Backups! gerade Einsteiger haben schnell mal die ganze Platte geputzt...

Gruß
Enum


----------



## hihacker (3. April 2009)

Den PC werd ich schon für meine musik wiedergabe verwenden, aber das mit dem etwas über Betriebssysteme lernen, würde das auch noch zusätzlich auf dem PC gehen? Ich habe sowieso 2 Festplatten verbaut könnte ich dann je nach dem was ich gerade machen will von der einen oder von der anderen Festplatte starten oder welche mindestens Anforderungen sollte ein PC dafür haben Auserdem wo bekomme ich gute Infos her?


----------



## Enumerator (3. April 2009)

Infos bekommst Du von Google, aus den Manpages und - natürlich - auf Tutorials.de...
Mindestanforderungen an den PC gibt es weniger als an den User, aber das wird schon.


----------



## hihacker (4. April 2009)

Hab mir jetzt das OS runtergeladen, musste nun aber merken das ich keine Rohlinge mehr habe.  Kann ich das ganze auch über nen USB-Stick starten Hätt auch noch n altes Win ME, dass ich auf die Platte spielen könnte. Könnte ich dann darüber auch Debian installieren


----------

